# Little Miss Ana :)



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I do feel so bad, as I am far behind, in taking pics, of the kids in their outfits. Little Ana, LOVES to play dress up and have her picture taken. She will actually pull out one dress, from her little drawer, and look at me, like "Mommy, I wear this today, okay?" :wub: It is so cute when she does that and I just am so amazed at it. This is little Ana in her "Princess" dress. But actually, Ana is just sweet Ana. One thing I will never get for her, and I KNOW, I am an odd ball :blink:, but I just won't put anything on her that reads "Diva", it just doesn't fit who she is. Ana's breeder, just giggles when I say that. The kids do love dressing up together, and having pics taken together. Mia, is not too crazy about having it done just with her, bless her, but really enjoys having pics taken, with her brother and sister, Leo is up for anything. As, I said, I have soooo much catching up to do. 

*Well here is little Ana, in her Princess dress. And of course she starts out with a nose pose. One time, I put a little dress on Ana, and the nose pose was extreme, I was so afraid, she would topple over. Her darling breeder, went through old pictures, of her babies, and guess what, awwww she found a bunch of nose poses from Ana's Grandmother, I guess that's where the dear little one gets it from. *



















*Hey, Mommy, it's okay, you took my little dress off of me, but I will pose for you some more*. 









*I just love this pic. Oh it's not the best of dear little Ana, but to me, it shows, who Ana, truly is, just so sweet and so full of love.*











*I LOVE to give kisses, and a little secret, I love to get kisses on my little nose and I want to give the whole world love, and let them know, they are loved. :wub: (and okay, I love to give Mia sweet kisses and toy with Leo, it's so much fun)*









*Just sugar and spice and everthing nice. I love you dear Ana. So very blessed to have you :wub: *


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana, you are so beautiful!! That little face is so sweet! You are the perfect little model, aren't you? Christine, Ana is truly beautiful, and your pics are always so perfect!! I love looking at Ana, but also Mia and Leo what a beautiful family of darling fluffs!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a sweet baby. Oh I love that nose pose girl!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, there's precious little Ana in her beautiful pink dress!

She's a great model, Christine! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you saying that you won't play the tiara game? Party pooper. You know I love you...but no tiara on Ana????? I honestly don't know whether I long more to meet you or Ana.:wub::wub::wubr Leo...or Mia. Well, when I get to the east coast I can meet all of you, right?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is precious, Christine!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty in pink!!! I just love her little face  makes me smile each time :wub2:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Christine, I always read your posts and look at your pictures with such a wide grin on my face. Not just that you have the most adorable babies, but because your love for them is so complete. We all love our babies but you have a way of expressing it to others that is so sweet and so pure. You are a wonderful Mommy. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ana, you are so beautiful!! That little face is so sweet! You are the perfect little model, aren't you? Christine, Ana is truly beautiful, and your pics are always so perfect!! I love looking at Ana, but also Mia and Leo what a beautiful family of darling fluffs!


Oh Deborah, thank you so much. You are so sweet, and what would make it even more complete, is um, if I could have Dewey please . Thank you so much. Hugs and love.



Summergirl73 said:


> Such a sweet baby. Oh I love that nose pose girl!


 Oh and she loves you too so much :wub:



Alexa said:


> Awwwww, there's precious little Ana in her beautiful pink dress!
> 
> She's a great model, Christine!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Oh Alexandra, thank you so much. Ana sends you kisses. 



Sylie said:


> Are you saying that you won't play the tiara game? Party pooper. You know I love you...but no tiara on Ana????? I honestly don't know whether I long more to meet you or Ana.:wub::wub::wubr Leo...or Mia. Well, when I get to the east coast I can meet all of you, right?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sylvia, I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL, you always make me have belly laughs. I am a part pooper aren't I :HistericalSmiley:, I know. Sylvia, promise me, promise me, promise me, you will let me know when you are coming to the East coast, oh pretty please. It's soon isn't it. Gosh I love you.



aprilb said:


> She is precious, Christine!!!:wub::wub:


April, I adore and love you. THANK YOU!!!!!



hoaloha said:


> Pretty in pink!!! I just love her little face  makes me smile each time :wub2:


 You are so darn sweet thank you so much. I will give Ana special kisses just for you :wub:



MoonDog said:


> Christine, I always read your posts and look at your pictures with such a wide grin on my face. Not just that you have the most adorable babies, but because your love for them is so complete. We all love our babies but you have a way of expressing it to others that is so sweet and so pure. You are a wonderful Mommy. :wub:



Robin, Oh my gosh, that has to be the sweetest most loving compliment, that I may have ever received, and it brings grateful tears to my eyes. It means so much, you touched my heart in so many ways. Thank you. Please know how much your kind words mean to me. Hugs and huge love. Gosh, that is so sweet, and truly has touched me and will remain with me. All my love to you. Thank you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You are a wonderful Mommy. We do love our fluffs all the same but nobody expresses it quite the way you do Christine. I love looking at Ana, she truly is a model but I enjoy all your babies, they are so precious. They are so lucky to have you to love and care for them the very special way you do. Please don't stop posting pics.they are the best!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> You are a wonderful Mommy. We do love our fluffs all the same but nobody expresses it quite the way you do Christine. I love looking at Ana, she truly is a model but I enjoy all your babies, they are so precious. They are so lucky to have you to love and care for them the very special way you do. Please don't stop posting pics.they are the best!! :wub::wub::wub:


Oh my gosh, you dear Barbara, you have me tearing up to, in a good way. So many hugs.

Thank you so much.

All my love, 
Christine


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I am brave enough to visit my birthplace again, it will be to visit with not only my darling....last remaining aunt...but to visit with my sweet Christine...and hopefully sweet Marie as well. That is a promise. Maybe next spring?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> When I am brave enough to visit my birthplace again, it will be to visit with not only my darling....last remaining aunt...but to visit with my sweet Christine...and hopefully sweet Marie as well. That is a promise. Maybe next spring?


 
My darling Sylvia, I will wait a lifetime for you. Next spring . Oh but whenever it is, I so can not wait, and will be here with open arms. 

I'll be the one with the Diva shirt on :HistericalSmiley:

I love you Sylvia :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

They say that sweets are not good for your health:
they must have not known Ana Sweet Ana: 
just to look at her is the best remedy to any ailment. 
That nose pose should be framed for a calendar:tender:









*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I love seeing those sweet babies,Ana is so cute,she looks like a toy..she doesn't look real!
She's real cute though,so are all your little babies!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ana could not happen to a more deserving Mom! She is such a charmer & so cute. She doesn't need the pretty dresses or frills---she is a knock-out little bundle of love. I am so happy she has you Christine, & that you have her, & that you share her w. us!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Anna, you are so beautiful. Rocky is drooling looking at your pictures. I told him to calm down but he just can't. Pink is your color Ana!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a little doll baby. She's just precious. Give her hugs.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm completely behind on all that is SM as well, Christine. So glad I finally got on the forum today so that I was able to see these adorable pictures of Ana. Oh my...she is just soooo precious!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Little Ana is just precious. You know how much I love her and look forward to her nose pose!!! 

But you also know that I'm worried about your health. Please take care of yourself. I know the little white fluffs are playing nursie to you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that Ana is a beauty for sure. I just love looking at her pics!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, she looks so pretty!! :wub:


----------

